# Abandoned buildings



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure if this has already been posted by hey ho!

http://distractify.com/culture/arts/the-most-spectacular-abandoned-places-in-the-world/


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, some great pictures there.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

simply stunning waste of heritage on some


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! Some brilliant photos and captions... The whole sites worth checking out :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very interesting to look at


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

These make canny reading too 

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/

http://www.silentuk.com/?p=2792

Was it someone on here that has written a book and does tours to Pripyat?


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Qualtiy photos:thumb:

The first place reminds me of the sniper mission on call of duty 4:lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Knew I'd seen it somewhere 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293201

Book is worth a look on iPad too. Free on iTunes :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253123


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DW member Vmlopes would appreciate this stuff:thumb:


----------



## sheewee87 (Dec 13, 2013)

Always fancied doing something like this around where I live. There are so many disused industrial buildings round here.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Half of these look like COD maps


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Lets add some of our own.
Here are some of Barnsley colliery. Locked and sealed years ago. Outside is kept clean as a bit of a land mark.


Ming the Happy Snapper


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

I used to be a member on www.28dayslater.co.uk and have loads of old images, everything from towers in the middle of london, to abandoned asylums and bowling alleys to night clubs...good times!


----------

